# looking for tips about tractor rental service



## backpusher (Apr 21, 2009)

Hi,

Can any one here can share some tips and opinion about find a reliable tractor rental service? 

I would appreciate your experience and advice.


----------



## kau (Sep 15, 2003)

Good question. Any one have any experience with tractor rental?


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

I have rented lots of equipment but never in Malaysia!:dazed:


----------

